# Small Mesh Cage Help!



## Mantis Man13 (Apr 24, 2013)

I want a cage that looks like this:http://img0009.popscreencdn.com/21135214_20-gallon-long-animal-cage-tank-w-slider-lid-by-zilla-.jpg for my baby Brunner's stick mantis, but I want one that is small. I already have a ten-gallon of this cage for when she is bigger. The size I am looking for is one with dimensions like this: Length 6 inches Width 4 inches and height 3-4 inches. Please help! Also, for the time being I am keeping her in a deli plastic container like this:http://ecx.images-am...SNL._SS280_.jpg I poked holes in top, put sticks for molting, washed the package, and took wrapper off. Is this a good cage for my mantis? Thanks.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 24, 2013)

The two containers you are looking at do not have a lot of foothold options. I would look into a mesh container since mantises grip it better than plastic or glass. Look into Rebecca's "small net cubes". They are small-ish and have lots of footholds.


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 24, 2013)

I can sell you one of the small acrylic cages that I made  

The dimensions are slightly similar: 4"L x 4"W x 5"H


----------



## Digger (Apr 24, 2013)

MM13 - if you can, stop in to a Pet Smart or Petco. They usually stock small mesh cages for aquarium hospitals (to separate fish from the main tank). Very inexpensive and very effective. I currently keep Scott, a Scutigera coleoptrata in such a cage. It's also perfect for nymphs in that the mesh is fine enough to keep melanos from escaping.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 24, 2013)

So, the demonsions you mentioned and the aquarium style setup.... Try an Exo Terra Nano. They are expensive. 50 bucks. I was originally going to get one for my Orchid then just decided it was too expensive. However, if you want to get it, you can make a live terrarium for your little dude.

You can look into the Nymph housing that was listed in the enclosure thread. It's simple and simple and works well with feeding and you can later move them into their perms any adult home.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 8, 2013)

Just make sure the enclosure is 3 times as tall as the mantis is long.


----------



## Alikaren (Aug 24, 2013)

Digger said:


> MM13 - if you can, stop in to a Pet Smart or Petco. They usually stock small mesh cages for aquarium hospitals (to separate fish from the main tank). Very inexpensive and very effective. I currently keep Scott, a Scutigera coleoptrata in such a cage. It's also perfect for nymphs in that the mesh is fine enough to keep melanos from escaping.


Were you talking about breeding nets?


----------



## scytheclaw (Aug 26, 2013)

buy some fly screen off ebay,its pretty inexpensive and you can convert any aquarium lid accordingly or get a rubbermaid tub and convert that to your needs (well....your mantids)the same way


----------

